# i glaube zu wisse diser



## stieglitz (24 März 2006)

Selten dämlicher Spam, nur zur Belustigung:
Der Betreff hier ist der Betreff der Mail. Die ist nicht mal im Spamfilter hängen geblieben.


> Hallo! Hier ist eine Seite mit perfekter Software h**p://www.xxxxxxxe.com Es ist viel Programm Deutsch. Die kriegst Du dazu direkt von der Seite und um 10 Mal billiger, als bei anderen. Du kriegst cool Soft und sparst 300 Euro.


Den Header zu posten, schenk ich mir.


----------

